# vertical better with or w/o hood?



## maddmatt02 (Feb 19, 2012)

at first I thought vertical was the actual grow, not the light. like how people have multiple levels of plants around the room off one central light source. now I am thinking it is that the bulb itself is vertical. so I guess my first question would be which is correct. also though I was thinking that if you were to have the multi level flooded tube setup and have your bulb vertical, would be be better lower in the tent like down at the middle of the plant level in just a socket, or above the plants with a hood. like say you had a 4x4 tent with a 42" diameter "umbrella" style reflector with the bulb coming down vertical from the center and have it above the tops of the top level plants, which would be better?

thanks.


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, here's my answer to your ? Vertical is the position in which your light is situated. Vertical is often associated with a cool tube and one or more lights mounted vertically and having a sea of plants growing horizontally all around it in a circular fashion toward the light using sticks initially to train the plant for horizontal growth. U can also use a hood for vertical setups as you mentioned...I'm gonna say that if you're gonna use a hood then its gotta be well above the top plant or you'll burn it. Placing the light with just a socket on the other hand...I don't really like this idea and I'd recommend if you wanna go that route with no hood use a cool tube and then you can put the light right down in the middle somewhere and vent out all that unwanted heat from the light at the same time. Remember, it's best to use sticks of some sort to accompany this method to gets the plants to grow horizontally toward the light. U can also sea of green or screen of green with this method just by adding mesh between plant and light forcing multiple bud sites. Hope this helps and if u have any more ? hit me up any time. Peace


----------



## vilify (Feb 19, 2012)

vertical is a grow style. IMO. i am running a vertical style grow with reflectors. you are growing in a vertical space, instead of just on the flat floor.
most verticals do run vert bulbs as well, but i get by with how I do mine.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 20, 2012)

Just to confuse you...

You could us a small inverted umbrella hood to make the most of a vertically hung bulb


----------



## mccumcumber (Mar 16, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-5.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 16, 2012)

i do a vertical stadium grow with the outside edge of plants higher than the middle ones and the bulbs are hung vertical down inside the middle of the plants with no reflector. the light output comes from the bulb similar to the pic and if the bulb is below the tops, you wouldnt want a reflector.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 16, 2012)

this is not my grow but just an example of a way someone else did it.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 16, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/asset.php?fid=1615662&uid=351842&d=1322141902
https://www.rollitup.org/asset.php?fid=1615665&uid=351842&d=1322141952
[https://www.rollitup.org/asset.php?fid=1615656&uid=351842&d=1322141759]
How I roll hoods just block convective current off the lamps


----------

